# ****** Magazine in Puerto Penasco Area?



## WestCoastRI (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone knows a magazine or newspaper, like the Baja ****** Gazzette that caters to American's & Canadian's residing in the Puerto Penasco area? 

Thanks!! 

If this is a repetitive post I am sorry! Didn't find one!!


----------



## ellibelli (Apr 11, 2013)

the rocky point times caters to gringos in the puerto penasco area. you can head to their website or their facebook page for more info


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Rocky Point Times

There are also a couple of web forums focusing on San Carlos, but the rules of this website don't permit providing that information here. You can search online for the links, though.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Longford, Rocky Point/ Puerto Penasco is a long,long way from San Carlos...over 350 miles apart, I doubt any forum focusing on San Carlos would ever mention Puerto Penasco...


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

There's also Rocky Point 360. And a forum that I believe is only used by gringos called RockyPointTalk.com

Rocky Point 360 also has a facebook page.


----------

